# How long to wait after water breaks!!!



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

My first timers water broke going on 2 hours ago. She not pushing at all chewing her cud. I went in and checked felt two feet and a mouth about 3 inches in. 

Any advise? Just wait?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Your gonna have to go in 2 hours is a long time!


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would go ahead and make sure the kid is in proper position and then pull. I don't wait very long after they've broke water to check the kids position if labor stalls. Two feet and a mouth sounds like the kid is in the right position and it should be an easy pull - just make sure all body parts belong to the same kid. Use lube - it will help. Hopefully you have a kid on the ground already!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree. Definitely go in.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely scrub up, lube up, try stimulating contractions by massing the vulva so that she pushes and you pull. If the two front feet are even with the mouth, full on the front feet so bring them out ahead of the head, then grab that lower jaw and maneuver the head through. Something has stopped her labor - it might be exhaustion, the size of the kid, etc. If the amniotic sac is already broken, the kid may or may not be alive depending on the umbilical. Stimulate vigorously when you get the kid out. 2 hours is a long time for the kid to be squished in the birth canal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, go in. she should of had them by now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pull it out.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

How are the mom/baby doing?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry for the postponed update! I had to go to work for awhile...nice to have and understanding boss he let me come in late.

She has 2 health boys! She is a little crazy right now and I'm worried about her milk.

The kidding....the first time I went in before it posted, I was able to wiggle the feet more forward. I let her be for a bit then the feet were presenting, I did pull that one without any problem. I was very surprised to see her lay down again to have another(in my head...I thought this one will come out easy!) but just a nose! I did go in again (deep, both front legs were all the way back) managed to get one leg forward but she was pushing at same time, couldn't get other leg forward. She kept pushing and within seconds head and one leg were out and I couldn't get it back in. So I pulled....I am very lucky. Health twins. 

This doe is always so friendly....she is mean and crazy right now!!! Nice to her babies but hates me. 

I started her on penicillin, nutridrench, warm water bounce back. Last night I noticed her bag had decreased. She has had 15cc 3 times of 13.5% calcium paste. Is eating and seems to have normal energy. Hoping it's not milk fever....I do have iv calcium on hand if her temp drops. 

Please let me know if there is anything else I should be doing.


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congratulations!! Great news!!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Milk fever would cause coordination problems and other symptoms, not her udder looking empty. Keep an eye on her, but I wouldn't worry about that yet. Just make sure to complete the five days of antibiotics, and give probiotics if you have them, a few hours after every penicillin injection.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations, I'm so happy they're all okay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good work.

See if you can get some Oxytocin while she is open in the cervix from the vet for milk letdown.

Has she dropped her afterbirth?

With milk fever the doe will be down and shaking. 

Massage, gently bump her udder to stimulate her, also allowing her kids to nurse helps as well. If you milk anything out feed all colostrum/milk you can from her to the babies. If she doesn't have enough for them, you will have to supplement feed them as well.

Make sure she get good alfalfa hay and some grain. If she isn't use to it, start her out gradually.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

She did clean out right away. Her bag was really full and big before she kidded, now it half the size. 

Her babies did get colostrum and have been drinking off her. I am watching closely and will supplement if needed. 

I do grain in the morning 18% pellet and the nursing moms get go quality alfalfa mix hay morning and night. Is really cold here in the negative temps at night so I like them to fill up on qualities hay before bed to keep warm. 

I'm hoping things perk up. 

Thanks for all the help! This forum and the knowledgeable people that post is a real blessing to have. When I'm having goat problems it's always a go to.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congatulations on the new kids! If I am ever concerned about milk production the first thing I do is check for mastitis. Check for fever and feel her udder for any sign of heat or lumps or hard spots. If it's mastitis she'll need a stronger antibiotic than penicillin and she'll need hot compresses and milking out for a few days until her production come back.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

No clear signs of mastitis. She has some milk but not even close to what it should be. 

Babies are healthy and sucking but going to supplement the babies but keep with mom.

I have another doe that is a commercial boer but may of had some milk goat in her, plenty of milk. She did kidding twins but usually has 3 and has no problem feeding them. The first few days I have to milk off some before her kids can suck. So I've froze some and can milk her to supplement this doe babies.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some does take a couple of days to really start milking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing the right things.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Update.
Sammy's milk did come in she doing great and had last dose of penicillin tonight. Babies are healthy, she's a good mom. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Glad to hear mom and kids are great!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------

